# Feeding frequency?



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wondering how many times per day you feed your dog. I was feeding mine once a day for the past year and a half but now just started to feed twice daily at noon and 8pm.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs eat once a day around noon. Sometimes I feed them a raw egg or something later in the evening or if there's any left over meat scraps from dinner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I feed my dogs twice daily, at 7:30 a.m. and 7:30 p.m.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I feed my dogs twice daily. One early morning 5-6 a.m. and the next one around 4 p.m. Since my small dog sometimes throws up first thing in the morning, I try to pay particular attention to her at her night feeding to make sure she eats.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Just once a day at dinner time but if we have a long day (she goes to work with me) or if we go to the dog beach or what not, i give her a lunch snack.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Twice a day morning and evening


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Just once a day at dinner time but if we have a long day (she goes to work with me) or if we go to the dog beach or what not, i give her a lunch snack.


that is so cool that you get to bring your dog to work!! i would love to find a job that lets me bring my boy with me to work!


----------



## Anie (Feb 3, 2009)

Twice a day, morning and evening too.


----------



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

My dream is to be able to bring my dog to work. How awesome that must be!!

I just went back to once a day as she didn't seem to ever be hungry and would always take coaxing for her to eat. A few days back at once a day and she's eager and eats right away without eating too fast. Trial and error I guess.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Twice a day here too - morning and night...later on the weekends than during the week.

That would be awesome to take my dog(s) to work. Too bad I work on the 4the floor, potty breaks would be lengthy....and the only grass close by is right where the idiots getting released from jail walk out.....going to avoid that area!!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea my little monster goes everywhere with me. I definitely am lucky to be able to bring her with me. She runs around and plays with all my employees so it works out.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess technically I feed mine three times a day. Once at 5:30am then they eat again at 5:00pm and then they get a little snack right before bed, normally around 11:00pm.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I read somewhere that small dogs need to eat more frequently than large dogs. Has anyone else heard that? I can't remember why though. Maybe because they don't eat as much and get hungry quicker?!?


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I read somewhere that small dogs need to eat more frequently than large dogs. Has anyone else heard that? I can't remember why though. Maybe because they don't eat as much and get hungry quicker?!?


My vet has always recommended to me that any dog under 10 pounds be fed at least three times a day. I know a lot of small dogs can have problems with blood sugar levels so I think that might be one reason. I think you are also right about the smaller portions at one sitting, my 2 pound girl, her tummy can only hold so much food. She'll only eat so much per meal and I have to make sure she gets a certain amount of food daily so three meals helps to make sure that happens


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I feed my dogs twice a day. When I get up in the AM around 8-9am and then again around 5-6. No later than 6pm because if I do, they'll poo in the house even though I'm up to let them out until Midnight. I tried feeding once a day at noontime but both China and Duckie would start vomiting foamy bile in the early morning. Showing their stomachs were too empty and needed something to eat. So we're back to our normal routine.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I also feed twice a day........around 6:30am/6:30pm........&, like many other humommies posting here, snack at bedtime. My dog also has a little barf-fest in the morning if I forget that snack.

So I'm not sure if you call that three times a day or two times plus bedtime snack!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Twice a day here. The a.m. feeding at around 9:00 and the p.m. feeding anywhere from 4:00-6:00. They get a chewie or a few treats in between or after the p.m. feeding, too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

my pups eat twice a day in the morning and the evening! I learned to do this from great advice. Years back I use to have this huge feeding gee like a trough haha but a big feeding container and let them eat whenever they wanted. Well not knowing this was a bad thing now I feed them twice a day and my one is on a diet and has lost over 13 lbs. so far! Bad me with the free falling food, but this I did not know was bad~ now I know that they are very content with feedings twice a day!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> my pups eat twice a day in the morning and the evening! I learned to do this from great advice. Years back I use to have this huge feeding gee like a trough haha but a big feeding container and let them eat whenever they wanted. Well not knowing this was a bad thing now I feed them twice a day and my one is on a diet and has lost over 13 lbs. so far! Bad me with the free falling food, but this I did not know was bad~ now I know that they are very content with feedings twice a day!


I don't think free feeding is entirely a bad thing. It depends on the dog(s). I had a maltese and a labrador. My maltese, because of her size, needed to free feed, but my lab didn't because she gained weight from it. So, of course, I limited the lab and free fed the maltese and made sure the lab didn't get into her food. But I gotta tell you it's easier to not free feed when one dog loves to "pig out." :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I don't think free feeding is entirely a bad thing. It depends on the dog(s). I had a maltese and a labrador. My maltese, because of her size, needed to free feed, but my lab didn't because she gained weight from it. So, of course, I limited the lab and free fed the maltese and made sure the lab didn't get into her food. But I gotta tell you it's easier to not free feed when one dog loves to "pig out." :biggrin:


Maltese are so darn cute! Both my labs are notorious and I mean notorious eaters UGH! But my one is solid and the other has now lost over 13 lbs which with bad hips and a bad knee (arthritic) she really needed this but shes only turning 4 ugh!. She went from 88 to 75 lbs. Yesterday I had all the dogs eating and I went to do my laundry and was in the basment while they were finishing up well I came up and two of the dogs as pretty much usually walked away from the bowl so fine I did whatever else I was doing walked back in there (now I was not thinking becasue I know that I have to sit with them to make sure they eat their own) and yep the one whos losing weight was eating out of the other's bowls. Ha she was hungry ~ As my hubby tells me. I was like Roxi what are you doing haha! But then again my fault should have stayed with her haha! But for my labs it was not good that I was free feeding! Roxi would just eat and eat and eat! UGH! Bad Mommy here haha! But they have learned that they eat two times and that is that! I am now again as I usually do watching them haha! Gee and it was that onetime ha sneaky pup! But never again free feeding haha! I just bought Merrick the before grain buffalo lower fat content 15% so I am going to see how she does on this! She was on california natural which she is getting tired of bag # 3 so had to switch for now! I agree though some dogs you can let them free feed they know their limits~~ labs no way do they know what the right amount is haha!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> Maltese are so darn cute! Both my labs are notorious and I mean notorious eaters UGH! But my one is solid and the other has now lost over 13 lbs which with bad hips and a bad knee (arthritic) she really needed this but shes only turning 4 ugh!. She went from 88 to 75 lbs. Yesterday I had all the dogs eating and I went to do my laundry and was in the basment while they were finishing up well I came up and two of the dogs as pretty much usually walked away from the bowl so fine I did whatever else I was doing walked back in there (now I was not thinking becasue I know that I have to sit with them to make sure they eat their own) and yep the one whos losing weight was eating out of the other's bowls. Ha she was hungry ~ As my hubby tells me. I was like Roxi what are you doing haha! But then again my fault should have stayed with her haha! But for my labs it was not good that I was free feeding! Roxi would just eat and eat and eat! UGH! Bad Mommy here haha! But they have learned that they eat two times and that is that! I am now again as I usually do watching them haha! Gee and it was that onetime ha sneaky pup! But never again free feeding haha! I just bought Merrick the before grain buffalo lower fat content 15% so I am going to see how she does on this! She was on california natural which she is getting tired of bag # 3 so had to switch for now! I agree though some dogs you can let them free feed they know their limits~~ labs no way do they know what the right amount is haha!:smile:


With my dogs now one eats and the other waits until she's done. I have to make sure the one who eats doesn't eat the other's food. So, like you, I have to watch them too. I don't recall but is your dog losing so much weight from her bad hips and arthritic knee? Or from something else? I had a chocolate lab and she had the same things but not until she was 11 yrs. old. Is she on medication? I use to give my dog chondroitin supplements and they seemed to help...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> With my dogs now one eats and the other waits until she's done. I have to make sure the one who eats doesn't eat the other's food. So, like you, I have to watch them too. I don't recall but is your dog losing so much weight from her bad hips and arthritic knee? Or from something else? I had a chocolate lab and she had the same things but not until she was 11 yrs. old. Is she on medication? I use to give my dog chondroitin supplements and they seemed to help...


Hi! The weight loss is because she was overweight vet recommended to lose 20 lbs. This is also good for her with her condition. She had x~rays of her hips. What happened is I noticed she would start to not walk on her left back leg. She would lift it up so I was hmmmm what the heck is wrong with her she seemed to be not able to walk correctly. So I took her into the vet whom I have been seeing since she was a puppy, & at that time he checked her hips like they always do when they are puppies and she was great, so I really have no clue why she got this at an early age. She will be 4 in April. But the vet has told me that her one hip had this little seperation the other is not as bad and that her knee had some arhtritis in it. Well on a scale of one to ten she was a two. That was not too bad but with this it will just get worse. But he has assured me (he better be telling the truth haha) that he really thinks she will never need surgery. So I am holding him to this haha! And I do do lots of research on this and he says their are many things to do before it ever reachs a horrible point. He's 
got a degree in pain management and orthopedics along with other degrees so I am very happy with him. He listens intently to me and gee well thats a while in the office haha! But I do come prepared with my questions and what is going on. Gee with 4 dogs you really do need to keep lists on them haha! I am getting to that point can't remember without that list on the fridge haha! Well Roxi is on tramodol and she gets glucosimine chondrotine with msm and salmon oil or fish oil and vitamin e so far it depends on the weather shes like a barometer! So I have to increase when it rains or with the cold and I can decrease the amount of tramdol as it warms up a bit but so far she takes 3 pills twice a day with the pain meds. She walks alot I try to get her out as much as possible and she swims in the pool. Their are alot of options out there! I actually now give my other lab the chondrotine and glucosimine too. It can't hurt! But Roxi has her good and bad days. Right now I tried that Merrick before the grain buffalo food and wow no nothing with it no topper no anything she loved it! Gee hope shes loves it tonight haha!
Take care and thanks for asking about her!:wink:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> Hi! The weight loss is because she was overweight vet recommended to lose 20 lbs. This is also good for her with her condition. She had x~rays of her hips. What happened is I noticed she would start to not walk on her left back leg. She would lift it up so I was hmmmm what the heck is wrong with her she seemed to be not able to walk correctly. So I took her into the vet whom I have been seeing since she was a puppy, & at that time he checked her hips like they always do when they are puppies and she was great, so I really have no clue why she got this at an early age. She will be 4 in April. But the vet has told me that her one hip had this little seperation the other is not as bad and that her knee had some arhtritis in it. Well on a scale of one to ten she was a two. That was not too bad but with this it will just get worse. But he has assured me (he better be telling the truth haha) that he really thinks she will never need surgery. So I am holding him to this haha! And I do do lots of research on this and he says their are many things to do before it ever reachs a horrible point. He's
> got a degree in pain management and orthopedics along with other degrees so I am very happy with him. He listens intently to me and gee well thats a while in the office haha! But I do come prepared with my questions and what is going on. Gee with 4 dogs you really do need to keep lists on them haha! I am getting to that point can't remember without that list on the fridge haha! Well Roxi is on tramodol and she gets glucosimine chondrotine with msm and salmon oil or fish oil and vitamin e so far it depends on the weather shes like a barometer! So I have to increase when it rains or with the cold and I can decrease the amount of tramdol as it warms up a bit but so far she takes 3 pills twice a day with the pain meds. She walks alot I try to get her out as much as possible and she swims in the pool. Their are alot of options out there! I actually now give my other lab the chondrotine and glucosimine too. It can't hurt! But Roxi has her good and bad days. Right now I tried that Merrick before the grain buffalo food and wow no nothing with it no topper no anything she loved it! Gee hope shes loves it tonight haha!
> Take care and thanks for asking about her!:wink:


You know I did forget about the change in weather. That would also affect my dog. I'm glad you're happy w/your vet and how he is treating her. I'm hoping to move in the not too distant future and will have to find a vet as well. Not looking forward to that!!!! It sounds like she is being well treated.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> You know I did forget about the change in weather. That would also affect my dog. I'm glad you're happy w/your vet and how he is treating her. I'm hoping to move in the not too distant future and will have to find a vet as well. Not looking forward to that!!!! It sounds like she is being well treated.


I hope you find a great vet in the area you move to. Will you be moving far or close to where you originally are from? It is overwhelming when you decide to move~ all the changes that go with it.~But then when its done and over its always a well worth it change! Good Luck to you and all with the move!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> I hope you find a great vet in the area you move to. Will you be moving far or close to where you originally are from? It is overwhelming when you decide to move~ all the changes that go with it.~But then when its done and over its always a well worth it change! Good Luck to you and all with the move!:smile:


We're moving about 15 miles away but that's far enough that you need a new vet and stores. Thank goodness I never changed my doctors as they are now closer to where we are moving. I'm not looking forward to moving but when it's over, it's over. Whew! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> We're moving about 15 miles away but that's far enough that you need a new vet and stores. Thank goodness I never changed my doctors as they are now closer to where we are moving. I'm not looking forward to moving but when it's over, it's over. Whew! :biggrin:


Well your not moving too far then so if you don't get a great vet right away you can at least travel back its a bit of a drive but not unreasonable! That is good! Its a hassle moving but like you say when its done its done and then when your settled in your just happy your where you are! Good Luck with the move!:smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I feed my dogs twice daily, at 7:30 a.m. and 7:30 p.m.


I feed my dogs once daily now. They get an evening meal. They usually don't eat well in the mornings which is an indication that they simply aren't hungry enough to eat twice daily.


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

Twice: 6:am and 6m 
A snack about 8m

I overfed my pups (12 & 13) when changing their food recently - so we're cutting back right now. 

One of my daughter's dogs is a grazer. I don't know if that's a problem or not. Anyone know?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think it's a problem if the dog can control its own weight that way and doesn't have any dominance issues or problems with being "picky."


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my dogs is also a grazer. She eats a little bit all day long and it seems to suit her. In the beginning I had to make sure my other dog didn't eat her food and so far so good. But, if I leave, I do pick it up as I think it may be too much temptation for the other dog not to eat it. But, my little "grazer" is the weight she should be. So, her food stays out most of the day and I feed my other dog two times a day.


----------

